# Esquema Circuital para Programador de ATMega 16 o 32, con salida 232 o USB



## rivalejonet (Jun 29, 2009)

buen dia para todos, mi peticion es de quien me puede ayudar con o facilitar un esquema circuital de un programador para ATmega16 o 32, realmente he intentado adquirir uno pero se me ha hecho casi imposible, asi que supuse que la construccion no debe ser mas dificil que eso. cualquier ayuda en ese respecto seria excelente, micros no son mi fuerte pero quiero aprender bien programacion por ende necesito como poder probar, tengo el software WinAVR para la programacion y el Ponyprog para la conversion de los archivos a .hex.

Ademas cualquier sugerencia respecto a sensores de posicion seria excelente, debo trabajar con uno que me indique un cambio de posicion vertical mas nada, para contabilizar las vueltas que da un volteador y no se si un sensor de mercurio seria el mas apropiado debido a que el proyecto es para la industria alimenticia. 

de antemano gracias por cualquier ayuda que pueda ser proporcionada


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 29, 2009)

Si puedes invertir un poquito mas para comprar un programador te lo recomiendo, sobretodo un STK500 un STK600 o el AVRDragon (no son caros)

De lo contrario puedes armar un programador Arduino... solo que necesitas un AVR programado con el bootloader para que funcione como "puente" entre la PC y el micro que quieres programar....

http://arduino.cc/


----------



## rivalejonet (Jun 29, 2009)

pues mi problema es ese, no consigo un programador, y pues estoy presionado de tiempo y decidi fue construir uno... y mira que lo he buscado pero por alguna razon aqui en venezuela no lo he conseguido... 

lo del AVR programado es dificil de realizar?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 29, 2009)

No, de echo viene un programador paralelo que puedes usar para programar el bootloader que ira en el USB, y tambien en algunas tiendas de electronica cuentan con programadores y te pueden vender el chip programado....


----------



## wacalo (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola: Yo construí el programador USB de Yuki (Japan) y funciona perfectamente.
Puedes mirar acá: http://yuki-lab.jp/hw/usbasp/index-e.html
Saludos


----------



## brendaramosg (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola wakalo, quisiera saber con que programa grabas tus ATmega, se que PonyProg es muy bueno para grabadores serie o paralelo. Busque en el link que nos pasaste y la información esta mas que buena, pero no encontre en la pagina el programa para grabar, su pudieras proporcionarnos algun link seria excelente.
Saludos


----------



## wacalo (Jul 13, 2009)

Usa la última versión de AVRdude, ésta soporta el programador USBasp. El único problema es que este funciona mediante línea de comandos (no tiene GUI), pero a pesar de eso está muy bueno.
Saludos.


----------



## brendaramosg (Jul 14, 2009)

Genial, muchas gracias lo probare...


----------



## ramor (Sep 11, 2011)

Yo arme el si prog de lancos por puerto serial 
funciona de maravillas con pony prog
www.lancos.com/e2p/si-prog-v2_2.pdf


----------

